# Degree certificate attestation from India MEA and UAE embassy



## ppalagiri (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Team,

I have done my MCA certificate attestation with an agent in India (UroGulf). I have submitted on 10-Oct-2016 and today(25-10-2016) I got it. They have the tracking system where we can see the progress of attestation process. Today i found they completed MEA India and UAE embassy in single day(24-10-2016). 

Now my doubts are:

1) Is it possible to complete attestation from MEA india and UAE embassy in a single day?
2) How can we check the authenticity of the embassy stamp.?
3) is UroGulf is genuine one or fake?
4) if they have done the fake attestation, what would be my next steps?

Actually i am bit concerned now as i have to give this certificate to my new employer for Visa processing.

Thanks a lot in advance.
P


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

ppalagiri said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have done my MCA certificate attestation with an agent in India (UroGulf). I have submitted on 10-Oct-2016 and today(25-10-2016) I got it. They have the tracking system where we can see the progress of attestation process. Today i found they completed MEA India and UAE embassy in single day(24-10-2016).
> 
> ...


Do you have a rectangular UAE embassy seal and Ministry of Foreign Affairs written in that ? There will also be a green colored stamp and a signature. It will also states a FEE of 3750INR( provided it has not increased since I did it last time).

You also need to get this certificate attested from MoFA in Bur Dubai, before submitting it to your HR.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ppalagiri (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot sunder for reply.

Every thing you mentioned have in it like rectangular, price , ministry of foreign affairs..

Coming to MoFA, Presently i am still in India, planning to travel in December. do i need to get attested from MoFA in Bur Dubai before i come to duabi? my employer did not mentioned that.

He asked me to attest by Ministry of foreign affairs and UAE embassy in country of issue.

If MoFA in Bur Dubai is must please let me know the process, how we can do that?

Thanks,
Poli


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

ppalagiri said:


> Thanks a lot sunder for reply.
> 
> Every thing you mentioned have in it like rectangular, price , ministry of foreign affairs..
> 
> ...


Once you come down to Dubai, then you need to get one more attestation from MoFA in BurDubai. You have now UAE embassy attestation from Mumbai or Delhi Consulate, thus you need to have the MoFA attestation once you are here. I guess it will cost you 200AED.

P.S. > Go early like 6:30 or 7AM to get it done quick. Ask your employer and friends first before attesting. It will take 15 min.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------

